# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Župa dubrovačka - Mala škola dojenje i radionica o platnenim pelenama

## Indi

Dvije Rodine radionice već sljedeći tjedan u Župi dubrovačkoj. 

 Udruga Roda ‒ Roditelji u akciji organizira dvije radionice namijenjene  roditeljima i budućim roditeljima, a koje će se održati u Župi  dubrovačkoj. Prva je u nizu Mala škola dojenja  koja će se održati u četvrtak,  15. svibnja 2014., s početkom u 17,00  sati, u prostorijama  Dječjeg vrtića Župa dubrovačka, Vukovarska 28,  Srebreno, u Župi dubrovačkoj. Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za  dojenje, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri. Početak radionice  je u 17,00 sati, predviđeno trajanje dva sata. 
 Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka mole se zainteresirani da najave svoj dolazak na broj telefona 099 31 77 086

 U ponedjeljak,  19. svibnja 2014., s početkom u 17,00 sati, također u  prostorijama  Dječjeg vrtića Župa dubrovačka, Vukovarska 28, Srebreno, u  Župi dubrovačkoj održat će se radionica o platnenim pelenama. Svi  zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti  informacije o njihovim prednostima, savjete i upute kako ih koristiti i  održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodina branda - platnene  pelene Rodina pusa.

 Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka mole se  zainteresirani da najave svoj dolazak na broj telefona 099 536 06 38.  Radionice su besplatne.

 Za više informacija posjetite nas na www.roda.hr ili na našim Facebook stranicama RODA DUBROVNIK.

----------

